# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  بنك الإسكان يفتتح فرعي ضاحية الياسمين وشارع مكة

## الوسادة

عمان-الديار-


  افتتح الدكتور ميشيل مارتو رئيس مجلس إدارة بنك الإسكان يرافقه السيد عمر ملحس مدير عام البنك والسيد كمال يغمور مساعد المدير العام للخدمات المصرفية للأفراد , فرعين جديدين في كل من شارع مكة وضاحية الياسمين في عمان  , وذلك  ضمن استراتيجية التفرع الدّاخلي التي يعتمدها بنك الإسكان .
وبهذه المناسبة بيّن الدكتور مارتو أنّ افتتاح هذين الفرعين  يأتي تعزيزاً لشبكة فروع البنك المنتشرة في جميع أنحاء المملكة , لتسهيل الوصول بالخَدمات المصرفيّة للعملاء في أماكن تواجدهم, ويساعد الفروع على تقديم هذه الخدمات شبكة من أجهزة الصرّاف الآلي تعتبر الأكبر في المملكة ,حيث يبلغ عددها حتى الآن 192 جهازاً , وقد تمّ مراعاة أن تُقذّم أجهزة الصراف الآلي مختلف الخدمات التي توصّلَت إليها التكنولوجيا المصرفية  الحديثة  في هذا المجال .
وقد نوّه الدكتور مارتو - بهذه المناسبة - إلى حرص إدارة البنك على تميُّز الفروع بتصاميم تهيء الأجواء الملائمة للعملاء وتسهِّل تقديم مختلف الخدمات لهم . وحول الفرعين الجديدين فقد بين الدكتور مارتو أنه  تمّ إعدادهما وتجهيزهما بما يرقى إلى مستوى وسمعة البنك , إلى جانب الحرص على توافر خدمات الصرّاف الآلي ومواقف للسيارات  في الفرعين .
ويُذكر في هذا المجال أنّ البنك قد سبق له افتتاح فرعين آخرين منذ بداية هذا العام  , وهما زفرع اربدس في موقعه الجديد في شارع الهاشمي وسفرع الزرقاء الجديدة"  في الزرقاء . هذا علماً بأن البنك يسعى إلى استكشاف المزيد من  فرص التّوسّع الداخلي  من خلال افتتاح فروع أخرى .  ويهدف البنك من افتتاح الفروع الوصول بخدماته  إلى مختلف شرائح المجتمع الأردني من الأفراد والشركات والمؤسسات , ولتكون شبكة الفروع المنتشرة في أرجاء المملكة نقطة جذب إضافية في استقطاب المزيد من العملاء المستهدفين .
واختتم الدكتور مارتو حديثه : من مصادر اعتزازنا أنّ يقوم البنك عبر شبكة فروعه المتنامية والمنتشرة في جميع أنحاء المملكة بتقديم مختلف الخدمات بجودة مميزة وكفاءة عالية وذلك  إرضاءً للعملاء وحرصاً من إدارة البنك على دوام ثقتهم واستمرار العلاقة معهم .

----------


## طوق الياسمين

مبروك والله لازم ينتشر اكتر  :SnipeR (65):

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مبروك الفرعين الجدد للبنك من زايد لزايد  :Db465236ff:

----------

